# Cadettips.com



## CADPAT SOLDIER (21 Jul 2005)

As current manager and designer of www.cadettips.com I would like anyone with suggestions or submission to the site to feel free to post here or email me at Billnye2002@hotmail.com with them, When this site is complete we feel that it would be a valuable learning tool for cadets, both junior and senior.


I am currently in various stages of designing the follow sections any submissions would be greatly appreciated.

Citizenship 
Physical Fitness 
Uniform 
Effective speaking 
Range 
Abbreviations 
Drill 
Band


----------



## dano (22 Jul 2005)

That is a great idea being realized. 
I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Springroll (22 Jul 2005)

I have a few ideas for you, so when I get a chance to(I have guests coming for the next two weeks), I will do up a nice bit for you.

I look forward to seeing it, too!


----------

